# Questions about the Magic!!



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jerry Brewer of the Orlando Sentinel* has agreed to take monthly questions on the Orlando Magic. Post your questions here.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Is Grant Hill better on or off the team? (money-wise and court-wise.)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damian Necronamous

Let's have a PROFESSIONAL opinion...

Why is Kobe better than T-Mac?

And why is T-Mac better than Kobe?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

A question for Doc Rivers:

Armstrong's play this year has been up and down, mostly down. He seems to not be able to even defend well anymore. With that said, the Miller, TMac, Hill line up seems to produce and Vaughn is a good one on one defender, why not sit Armstrong until he "heals" enough to at least defend the opponents?


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

how about this, and let's be *truthful*:

how much weight has shawn kemp really lost? What's he at right now?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Pat Burke is a twenty-eight-year-old rookie. What do you think about him?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The word on the Magic has been that they're a "soft" team, and the fact that they don't have a player who averages more than 7 rebounds per game at least lends some credibility to that claim. Orlando has one of the top players in the game, if not the top player, in T-Mac, a veteran superstar in Hill (hopefully he'll have an injury-free stretch) and a fairly solid roster. I'm not saying Orlando is BAD, defensively, but can Orlando become one of the elite teams without a significant upgrade of its defensive capabilities?


----------



## Marvin Harrison (Nov 12, 2002)

Tracy McGrady is one of the leagues finest players, however his eyes are severely messed up. I assume this causes him to have bad vision. So, has TMac ever considered getting his eyes fixed? I'm sure if he could see straight he would become an even better player.

Thanks!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> Tracy McGrady is one of the leagues finest players, however his eyes are severely messed up. I assume this causes him to have bad vision. So, has TMac ever considered getting his eyes fixed? I'm sure if he could see straight he would become an even better player.
> 
> Thanks!


How would you know this?


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

What do you think Mike Miller's role will be for the team later on down the line?

Who is the leader of this team(leasdership role on and off the court)?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How can the Magic have any chance of signing Tim Duncan after they promised Amaechi big money to keep him from signing with the Lakers only to not pay and cutting Horace Grant after talking him out of retirement?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Hello Mr. Brewer. I was just wondering, why doesn't Orlando sign Soumaila Samake? I mean he is a big man that is athlete, and he has good upside. Plus he is a solid rebounder and can block shots. 

Also I saw GM John Gabriel at a University of Minnesota basketball practice I was at, I heard him tell Dan Monson he was there because the Magic were in town to play the Wolves. I was just wondering have you heard anything about Orlando wanting Rick Rickert in the draft because that was obviously why he when to there practice. 

And one more thing, where are all of Orlando's draft picks? I mean they made trades to Denver and Washington that were obviously lop-sided and got picks for them. For example were was the LA Clippers pick? Is it in the future or have they already used it?

Thanks for answering. Go Magic!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Since Horace Grant was let go this past week, are the Magic going to stay pat with the players they have? What are you hearing?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Questions sent


----------

